# Anti fatigue mats



## Kenbo (Feb 22, 2015)

My shop has a poured concrete floor. I have some small runners around the shop, but there is no padding whatsoever in them. When I work in my shop, I am usually out there for 7, 8, 9 or more hours at a time. You see, my shop is heated by a wood stove and I am not about to light a fire and have to babysit it for just an hour or so of woodworking so if I am going to light a fire, I am going to make a day of it. I usually spend all day Saturday and all day Sunday out there but the problem is, by the evening I can barely walk. My feet cramp up something fierce and my lower back is killing me.
My question is this.........I've been looking at these 3/4" thick anti fatigue mats but they are brutally expensive. The cheapest I have found is at Costco and they are still $114 for a 24"X60". If these mats are any good, I don't mind spending the money on them but I don't want to waste the cash if they are just a gimmick. Does anyone have any experience with these types of mats (good or bad) and are they worth the money they charge for them? I'm open to suggestions here.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2015)

I bought one at a turners symposium a couple years ago. I was equally appalled by the price but actually walked into the booth to talk to the gentleman working it. I found myself unintentionally standing on one and the relief in my back was immediate and pronounced. I bought one then and have purchased a second one since. You get what you pay for here. 
My recommendation is to get one. If its good quality and you don't like it sell it to me for what you paid. I need to add one at my grinder anyway. My guess is we will never have that conversation though. They are worth every penny.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2015)

Yup, they are worth it. I will be adding them to my shop as well. I have used them a various places of employment and wow, they do make a difference. Standing on a concrete floor for hours is killer on my back too! The mats do work wonders. After a back surgery I can attest to that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2015)

Scott is right-on, as usual. After some research, I bought the Imprint CumulusPro commercial grade mat on Amazon. I use it in front of my lathe, and can work for hours without feeling it. The good ones work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2015)

When I was working factory jobs in school there was a night and day difference between working while standing on an anti-fatigue mat and not. It made such a huge difference. Now that I'm building up my shop more and more and spending more time in the shop I've been looking at saving up for some anti-fatigue mats and see it as a worthwhile investment. So, I don't have any in the shop yet - but I hope to at some point this year. (And also need to get a better one for my office as I switched to using a standing desk almost two months ago and the cheapie anti-fatigue mat I stole from our kitchen helps, but I know a good one will be incomparably better.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 22, 2015)

We have them at work, don't know what brand, but they are good quality, they definitely help, if you stand in one spot, but I move around so much the help is limited. The best thing I've found is Sketcher walk-fit sneakers, they don't really promote them for foot fatigue, rather for fitness, which is kinda nonsense. But they keep you from standing flatfooted, really help with my feet, that and loosing 20 lbs. That's 20 lbs less bearing down on them...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a couple as well. They are sweet. Mine are smaller sized cuz my shop is small. but...instead of looking for the 60" would it be cheaper to get a few smaller ones?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

I have one anti fatigue mat. I lay down on it every night. By morning, I'm no longer fatigued (usually). A must have.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I have a couple as well. They are sweet. Mine are smaller sized cuz my shop is small. but...instead of looking for the 60" would it be cheaper to get a few smaller ones?




I was thinking a longer one (not necessarily the 60") for in front of the bench and a smaller one for in front of the table saw. These seem to be where I spend most of my time. I haven't completely decided on sizes..........I'm just looking for feedback from folks who actually have them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 23, 2015)

I've got one in front of the lathe, and it's a PITA to clean with all the dust and shavings. It does seem to help with foot fatigue/pain. A pair of gel inserts in your shoes might be a cheaper option to try first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 23, 2015)

Before you spend the money try a piece(remnant) of carpet. We used old belting at work for many years. Carpet on top of plywood works well for me...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 23, 2015)

I use a couple I got from Woodcraft stacked, but wonder about the CumulusPro mats in reading above and seeing them online. The Woodcraft mats usually come on sale for under $20 each, and are ok, but they're probably half the thickness and cushioness (yea, not a word...but you know what I mean) of the ones Henry suggested. That's why I have 2 of them stacked in front of my lathe. I see the 2'x3' for $99 most places. The brown one in Amazon can be had for about $82, Amazon prime baby...to your door. In a couple years, can just have one dropped from a drone on your doorstep...unless they get their coordinates screwed up, in which case we'll see roofs littered with little Amazon boxes that missed the target.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andrew M (Feb 23, 2015)

My grandfather sells 2nd quality anti fatiuge matts at some where around $1.75 a square foot. The matts are rated 2nd quality but I've never seen anything wrong with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2015)

Andrew M said:


> My grandfather sells 2nd quality anti fatiuge matts at some where around $1.75 a square foot. The matts are rated 2nd quality but I've never seen anything wrong with them.



Andrew, if you could post some pics, sizes, thicknesses, I'd be interested in seeing what your grandfather might have available. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andrew M (Feb 23, 2015)

I can get some the next time I'm over that way. I know he has all your regular sizes ranging from 2x3 to 5x60 rolls. The only thing im worried about would be shipping cost. I'm not familiar with shipping anything of that size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2015)

Andrew M said:


> I can get some the next time I'm over that way. I know he has all your regular sizes ranging from 2x3 to 5x60 rolls. The only thing im worried about would be shipping cost. I'm not familiar with shipping anything of that size.



Thanks! I would imagine that they could shipped rolled up. And, even if they cost a bit to ship, at $1.75/square foot it could still be a very good buy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrew M (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah I'm sure they can. I never realized that stuff was that high, but I guess that's because he has been selling it longer than I have been alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 23, 2015)

Andrew, I'd be interested in seeing a pic also.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 23, 2015)

Whatever you do, DON'T get stock trailer mats! I bought one for out in the company shop to get me off the cold floor when I'm turning wrenches and they are great for that, but when I bought it I was bending and twisting it, thinking it would also work for standing on and saving my feet and back, it don't.
Granted, they are cheap and look like they'd work, they don't.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 23, 2015)

I have several commercial (not sure of brand, I've had them forever), and they're great. I highly recommend them, they make a big difference.


----------



## SENC (Feb 23, 2015)

One advantage of the thicker, heavier mats is that cleaning isn't so much of an issue. I run my shop vac over and around mine with no issues... sucks up the chips and dust, mat just lays flat. I have the 24x36 in brown, and like it enough I'll buy another sometime.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a few of the small, mid priced ones my wife bought on sale at one of the woodwork type stores as a gift. The y make enough of a difference I'll eventually be getting a few bigger ones to replace them with.

I do also have to recommend looking into the gel insoles or the type of shoes you are wearing while in the shop. I had a lot of lower back issues and switched to a pair of Dansko shoes (The shoes, not the clogs) and my back issues pretty much went away except when I do something stupid. I know a lot of surgeons, nurses, and restaurant workers that swear by them as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 23, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I know a lot of surgeons... that swear


Me too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Colin, which ones are you refering to?
@Schroedc 

http://www.onlineshoes.com/mens-dansko-wynn-black-smooth-p_id190847

Those kind?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Colin, which ones are you refering to?
> @Schroedc
> 
> http://www.onlineshoes.com/mens-dansko-wynn-black-smooth-p_id190847
> ...



Those exact ones are the ones I wear.


----------

